
Understanding is Dangerous - hprotagonist
https://thepointmag.com/2016/politics/understanding-is-dangerous
======
iconjack
Started very strong, mediocre by the end.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
The New Yorker article it references is much more informative.

[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/in-the-heart-
of...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/in-the-heart-of-trump-
country)

